# Rain



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Rain: a major pain when it happens and you're doing an outside event. What are your policies on outside events and rain? Do you always require a tent? How long before the event do you require a final location choice? 

From wet and rainy in Texas
(upto 4-inch diameter sized hail last night!)
lynne


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

That's a question I've been getting alot recently....we have 10' pop up tents
and off set umbrellas....unless it is storming we're not going to close up the market, season people have already paid.
I think at the time of severe incliment weather I'll get on the phone and find homes for all the orphan veggies.
In 5 years New Orleans CBD market has not shut for rain, they go year round and have 
RAIN in New Orleans.
SO I guess there is no real answer except show and we'll arrange to have your produce bought.....


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Shroom, I'm glad to see that you all have tents and umbrellas. Unless it is seriously storming I love doing the market in the rain. 

I know some of you other caterers out there have had to deal with rain -- any suggestions?

My recent scenario was a wedding -- the bride wouldn't make a decision and had added on more people than we could comfortably accomodate inside (we would be fine for heavy h'ors d'oeuvres, not really for a sitdown dinner). Yes we discuss this with brides, reccomend a tent. Not everyone goes for it. Really we set a number that we know we can accomodate usually...

Anyway no decision, black sky...but she wants it outside...

Do any of you have a "this decision must be made by x o'clock?" or "all outside events must rent tenting..."


----------

